# Snapper tiller 4hp no start



## automan62 (Mar 30, 2008)

I had spark. sprayed fluid in the intake and it still wouldnt start. checked compression.....no compression. poured some tranny fluid in the cylinder just for kicks....it ended up in the carb. Thats when I realized that the intake valve was stuck. I disassembled the carb, and head. Freed the valve. put a new diaph. in the carb. Cleaned rust off of the flywheel. Finally figured out how all of it went back together (miracles never cease). NO SPARK. the one thing I had to start with and now I dont have it. Where do the two wires coming off of the magneto (?) go?


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

what type of engine? briggs & stratton or techumseh?


----------

